# Онемение в руках и ногах



## Анатолий1986 (2 Май 2018)

Добрый день уважаемые специалисты форума! Мне 32 года. Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться в моей ситуации.
Все началось год назад, иногда побаливала поясница, то беспокоила, то нет, проходила сама собой. Далее в один прекрасный день поясницу схватило так, как будто нож вставили в спину и онемела левая нога, со временем боль и онемение ушло, остался только онемевший мизинец. Так и ходил и работал . И тут спустя пол года, проснувшись утром, я понял что подкруживается голова, появилось чувство страха и тревоги, поднялось давление, вызвал скорую, сделали магнезию, экг в норме. Зрение тоже стало не четкое,  все плывет, и так продолжается по сей день, нет ясности в голове все как в тумане, есть чувство деарелизации, хожу как не в этом мире, могу как-то так описать, чувство не реальности. Не давно добавилось чувство онемения в руках и ногах, в шеи сзади, иногда в районе губ, в области промежности и мошонка , как будто кожа с верху онемела, так же подкруживается голова не сильно. Поясница и шея не болят. Ходил по невропатологом, прописывали курсы мильгамма, мидокалма и.т.д, ничего особо не помогает. Ходил к мануальщику сделал 2 сеанса, вроде не много получше стало, потом бросил дорого. В каком мне направлении двигаться и с чего начинать. Так же присутствует писк в правом ухе, есть слабость в ногах, но не сильная. Снимки позвоночника и шейного отдела, мрт головы с контрастом, УЗДГ сосудов шеи и ТТГ прилагаю. Один невропатолог прописал Адаптол и Аркоксия пить не стал, засомневался в правильности назначения лекарств.

    

   

И что на УЗДГ означает ход позвоночной артерии неровный над унковертебральными сочленениями последние остеохондротично изменены, умеренно выраженная гигоплазия левой позвоночной артерии? Может ли быть на фоне этого легкое головокружение и остальные симптомы с нечеткостью зрения.


----------



## La murr (2 Май 2018)

@Анатолий1986, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2018)

Все описанное мало похоже на вертеброгенные последствия, скорее от нервов и переживаний.


----------



## Анатолий1986 (3 Май 2018)

Спасибо большое за ответ,а в каком тогда направлении дальше двигаться? что делать с таким состоянием. Я уже начинаю думать не синдром ли конского хвоста начинается, ведь появилось онемение в руках, ногах и машонке. Еще забыл добавить, когда в больших торговых центрах или помещениях заходишь все плывет. То есть остеохондроз так сильно не мог повлиять на мое состояние?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2018)

Остеохондроз - это процесс старения позвоночника.
Он есть у всех. В разной степени проявления. У Вас минимальная.
Синдром конского хвоста с онемение рук?
Это где такое написано?

Да и сами подумайте, что изменилось в позвоночнике после того, как Вы открыли дверь и зашли в торговый центр.
Перед дверью все хорошо, а за дверью плохо?
Попробуйте описать причину такого состояния?


----------



## Анатолий1986 (3 Май 2018)

Уважаемый доктор Ступин я Вас понял, получается в моем состоянии это нервы? Неужели нервы могут вызвать онемение? К каким специалистам лучше обратиться в местной поликлиники ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2018)

Могут.
Есть проблемы и с позвоночником и ими надо заниматься.
Но описанное в картину только позвоночника не укладывается.

Психоневролог. Психиатр. Психолог в том числе, но после первых.


----------



## Анатолий1986 (3 Май 2018)

Спасибо Вам большое! С этого и начну. Доктор Ступин и еще вопрос, есть ли смысл делать МРТ шейного отдела и поясничного?


----------



## ЛюдмилаД (3 Май 2018)

Анатолий ,добрый день! Начиналось все как и у Вас! Онемение рук,потом ноги,бывают покалывание в пальцах рук и ног(... куча врачей и никакого диагноза...мрт шеи покажало что много протрузий и грыжа,делаю лфк...я начиталась про рассеянный склероз и думала с ума сойду,мне казалось что он у меня есть,но неврологи говорят лечить нервы...пью антидепресс и немного легче,но иногда мысли накрывают(..у вас онемение постоянное или переходящее?пишите как у Вас дела?


----------



## Анатолий1986 (3 Май 2018)

Людмила добрый день! Онемение началось где то недели 3 назад, оно то есть, то иногда отпускает, бывает и постоянно вот попробую начать с психоневролога, сам уже начал подумывать о РС, гоню эти мысли прочь) А Вам что прописали из АД? Я так думаю все же действительно нервы надо лечить, вместе с позвоночником!


----------



## ЛюдмилаД (3 Май 2018)

Я уже два месяца пью стрезам и пантогам и делаю зарядку каждый день.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2018)

Анатолий1986 написал(а):


> Спасибо Вам большое! С этого и начну. Доктор Ступин и еще вопрос, есть ли смысл делать МРТ шейного отдела и поясничного?


Всегда есть


----------



## Анатолий1986 (3 Май 2018)

@ЛюдмилаД, а после приема АД головокружения прошли?

@Доктор Ступин, Спасибо большое за ответы!


----------



## ЛюдмилаД (3 Май 2018)

@Анатолий1986, а после приема АД головокружения прошли? У меня больше даже не головокружения,а чувство что земля уходит из под ног или ощущение что вроде я хожу по мягкому одеялу и боюсь подвернуть ногу...появилась слабость в ногах,я запустила сильно,слишком долго ходила по мануальным терапевтам,неврологам и массажистам,накрутила себя рассеянным склерозом и даже ночью снилась себе в инвалидной коляске,поэтому после онемения пришла слабость и жжение в ногах...искренне Вам советую не запускать и начинать пить ады


----------



## Инулик (7 Ноя 2018)

Анатолий,как сейчас ваши дела???Тоже немеют руки и ноги,кружится голова.


----------



## Masha romasha (6 Дек 2018)

@Анатолий1986, как у вас дела?Вот почему люди с подобными состояниями в итоге где-то деваются с форума.У меня тоже похожее состояние.Онемение конечностей,жжение тела,лица. МРТ головы нормальное.Из-за мыслей о РС не живу,а существую.Неврологии направляют к психам.Но ведь состояние стресса и депрессии появилось от онемений и жжений, а не наоборот.


----------



## ЛюдмилаД (6 Дек 2018)

Начинайте пить антидепресанты сегодня же....Я два раза мрт всего пеиеделывала,думала даже мрт аппарат ошибается((( вообще с ума сходила,это все нервы


----------



## Masha romasha (6 Дек 2018)

@ЛюдмилаД, но психи по своей части не находят проблем,отправляют к неврологам.Меня ещё занесло на форум больных РС и все...Там натолкнулась,что РС и по пять лет МРТ может не показывать,и я умерла.Бедный мой ребёнок и муж. Не дай Бог это всё-таки эта дрянь.У вас в России хоть препараты выдают ,а у нас в Украине с моим доходом я и кресла инвалидного не куплю.Буду канешно пробовать антидепрессанты.Может они помогут.Куча успокоительных за три месяца не помогла нисколечки.


----------



## Инулик (6 Дек 2018)

@Masha romasha, тоже очень сильно переживаю,делала мрт головного мозга и шейного отдела всё чисто,но уж эти симптомы,мне кажется,что и в сауне хуже становится ,в ногах слабость появляется.Я потеряла спокойствие и уверенность в будущее,но надежда есть,что всё будет хорошо,была у четырёх неврологов,все говорят на нервной почве соматофорное расстройство ставят,но уж больно симптомы были выраженные,психотерапевт сказала невроз.В понедельник иду ещё к одному неврологу,очень волнуюсь.


----------



## Masha romasha (6 Дек 2018)

@Инулик, о, неврологи это отдельная тема, я их семь посетила.Психотерапевт ставит ипохондрию.Да блин у кого её не будет с такими то симптомами.У вас тоже немеют и жгут части тела?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (7 Дек 2018)

@Masha romasha, если РС, то что вам терять уже? Наслаждайтесь жизнью, но судя по всему у вас не РС а невроз ,а вот с ним мы можете прожить еще ооочень долгую жизнь и вся ваша жизнь будет кошмарной, тк вы будете чувствовать все новые симптомы и искать всю жизнь у себя РС, а есть еще и БАС между прочим...
Зачем энергетику свою так зачернили и думаете о болезнях? В чем выгода ваша думать о том, что вы тяжело больны и не думать о вашей жизни текущей и о проблемах, которые вас довели до появления симптомов. Если все чисто у вас по мрт, попробуйте отвлечься ,заняться психотерапией и лфк


----------



## Инулик (7 Дек 2018)

@Masha romasha,ещё как.Ещё и кишечник опять "слетел" толком есть не могу.Посмотрите мою тему.
Онемение рук ног лица Чёрные точки в глазах хруст в шее-это моя тема.


----------



## Masha romasha (7 Дек 2018)

@Инулик, что-то немогу найти вашу тему.Она так и называется?За какое она число напишите,чтоб я могла лучше соорентироватса.


----------



## La murr (7 Дек 2018)

@Masha romasha,
Тема @Инулик Онемение рук, ног, лица. Чёрные точки в глазах, хруст в шее


----------



## Masha romasha (7 Дек 2018)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, ага вы думаете я непрочитала об этом чертовом БАС.Для этого тоже есть свой самый главный симптом -это мышечные подергивания по всему телу.Но здесь после убойных доз успокоительных их осталось раз пять за день.После того ,что они были целыми днями и везде.По поводу Бас я успокоилась.


----------



## AleksSeich (7 Дек 2018)

@Masha romasha, подёргивания, покалывания, жжение и другие телесные ощущения - все это нервное, следствие Ваших страхов и переживаний. Откуда страхи? Как правило от нехватки событий в жизни. Человек начинает "играть" в болячки. Просто переключить свой разум на что-то другое (или кого-то) и все пройдет без всяких АД. Надо жить сегодня и радоваться жизни. В конце концов, мы все смертны и кому сколько отмерено, никто не знает. Проверились, ничего не нашли - все хорошо, живём дальше и радуемся!


----------



## vikusa184 (10 Дек 2018)

@AleksSeich, именно так и происходит, начинаешь копаться, накручивать и придумывать себе болезни! Нужно хоть немного заниматься спортом и все будет окей!


----------



## Анатолий1986 (23 Мар 2019)

Добрый день, @Доктор Ступин, уважаемый доктор Федор Петрович, собираюсь поехать на мацесту в г. Сочи, есть ли от нее смысл при заболевании остеохондроза?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2019)

- Доктор, в санаторий хочу, мне грязи помогут?
- Езжайте! Если грязи не помогут, то хоть  привычка к земле сформируется.

Все зависит от целей и применённых методик.
Для самого остеохондроза, конечно, ничего. Его и лечить не надо. А для неврологических проявлений и миофасциального синдрома вполне можно подобрать хороший набор методик.


----------



## Анатолий1986 (24 Мар 2019)

Спасибо большое Вам за ответ, буду лечиться!!!


----------



## Подмосковный (24 Мар 2019)

@Анатолий1986, так что лечить то собираетесь? осеохондроз не лечится, он есть практически у всех людей. Вы чем лечились то вообще? К психотерапевту попали?


----------



## Анатолий1986 (24 Мар 2019)

Из за ног, да и для общего состояния, к психотерапевту так и не сходил симптомы уменьшились, пью афабозол, у меня теперь проблема  такого характера, когда одеваю ботинки и носки, после часа начинается как онемение ступней, ноги до этого неделю назад ниже колена как онемели и слабость была в пояснице и ногах, боли нет, плюс у меня еще плоскостопие. Бывает чувство дурноты и шаткость походки, но уже не так часто, как было раньше. На носках и на пятках ходить могу, ногами на стул встаю и левой и правой ногой, но слабость иногда бывает. Бывает что поддергивает икроножную мышцу на левой ноге.


----------



## Подмосковный (24 Мар 2019)

Просто вот это все что вы описываете боли нет, а тянет, немеет, там кольнет, сям кольнет, дурнота, шаткость походки, это все не из-за ног и позвоночника, а от нервов. И это все хорошо лечится и для этого есть отдельная специализация врачей, называют их психотерапевты и психиатры и не надо бояться и стыдиться к ним обращаться. Вы думаете вы один такой, кто думает и думал, что это все из-за позвоночника, пережатых артерий, мышц и т.д. и т.п. Я сам пришел на этот форум по похожей причине. А почитайте темы, у людей еще похлеще со здоровьем. Хорошо что умные и порядочные врачи подсказали от куда это все и на этом форуме тоже. Вам вот год назад доктор Ступин подсказал где ваша проблема, потом еще люди с похожими проблемами вам подсказывали, но вы упорно это игнорировали и не хотели в это верить. Чем быстрее вы обратитесь к специалисту и начнете прием препаратов, тем быстрее вам станет лучше.


----------



## Анатолий1986 (24 Мар 2019)

Спасибо за ответ, попробую пропить то что прописала невролог, адаптол, посмотрим эффект, но мне кажется что все же в позвоночнике дело, мизинец на левой ноге уже как года 2 онемевший.


----------



## Подмосковный (24 Мар 2019)

Адапол вам скорее всего не поможет, погуглите про него.  Ну не хотите пойти к специалисту послушать его мнение, дело ваше.


----------



## Анатолий1986 (24 Мар 2019)

Нет, нет, я запишусь на прием, если можно скажите пожалуйста какое лечение было у Вас, если вдруг мне что то выпишут сравнить.


----------



## Подмосковный (25 Мар 2019)

@Анатолий1986, а зачем сравнивать, лечение назначает врач при личном осмотре и оно у всех разное и препараты разные и организмы по разному на них реагируют.


----------



## Анастасия ммм (20 Мар 2020)

Masha romasha написал(а):


> @ЕкатеринаЖданкина, ага вы думаете я непрочитала об этом чертовом БАС.Для этого тоже есть свой самый главный симптом -это мышечные подергивания по всему телу.Но здесь после убойных доз успокоительных их осталось раз пять за день.После того ,что они были целыми днями и везде.По поводу Бас я успокоилась.


Кто нибудь нашёл причину происходящего? Те же симптомы


----------

